# Freight costs



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Has anyone who has moved to Portugal from the algarve got any idea of shipping costs for all their items to be moved from the u.k to Portugal,we are only looking at a rough idea as when I check out search engines they want all your details but I don't really want to put my email and phone number as they won't stop trying to contact you about it and there is no hurry I just want a general idea of the expense.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Set up a "pro tempore" account before submitting your request.

Block it as soon as you have got the information you need.

They usually respond by email, but you can easily block phone calls too.


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

You will be looking at between €80 and €120 per cubic metre depending on from where in the UK to wherever in Portugal.
Some companies include insurance, some don't.
Oh, and don't forget VAT.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Sue


You could try 
http://www.algarveremovals.com/ I have used t hem in the past and they were very reasonable. Just give them a call. No need to pass on any details you don`t want to


----------

